# Pricing 3 commercial lots



## gazoneyo (Feb 4, 2014)

How's my pricing on these lots?
I'll be using a full size pickup with an 7-1/2 ft plow.

Lot 1 - 1 acre. 2 light poles. $60.










Lot 2 - 1.15 acres. no light poles. $55.










Lot 3 - 1.5 acres. various islands, light poles. $120.










Lots will be mostly empty when being plowed.

EDIT: for some reason, I can't see the images I posted. You can see them if you right click and choose open.


----------



## schroederma (Feb 1, 2014)

sounds cheap. what area are you located in? reason I ask is im from rural Dayton oh area and going rate is $75 -$125 hr depending on equipment and area.


----------



## gazoneyo (Feb 4, 2014)

South Dakota. I'm basing my pricing on 1 acre per hr @ $60 per hr for mostly wide open lots and up to 4" of snow.


----------



## schroederma (Feb 1, 2014)

$60 an hr is cheap.


----------



## gazoneyo (Feb 4, 2014)

schroederma;1748540 said:


> $60 an hr is cheap.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

Most subs in Minnesota get more than 60 bucks an hour.


----------



## gazoneyo (Feb 4, 2014)

So, if $60 is cheap, is the going rate about $80 for SD, MN?


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Probably closer to $100 - $110

A good sub can get paid $75/hr

Edit: this is minnesota. St. Paul Metro area


----------



## schroederma (Feb 1, 2014)

what kinda truck and plow do you have?


----------



## gazoneyo (Feb 4, 2014)

The twin cities has a slightly higher cost of living then where I am. Those figures probably equate to about $85-$95.

Truck - 1/2 ton Silverado Z71. Don't own the plow yet but most likely will get Sno-Way 26R.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

You are 1/2 of what I could charge here.
So it depends on the rate in your area.



gazoneyo;1748522 said:


> How's my pricing on these lots?
> I'll be using a full size pickup with an 7-1/2 ft plow.
> 
> Lot 1 - 1 acre. 2 light poles. $60.
> ...


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

You are way under the rate for any area.

And the photo's didn't work because you posted the page URL not the Image URL


----------



## gazoneyo (Feb 4, 2014)

Triton2286;1749923 said:


> You are way under the rate for any area.
> 
> And the photo's didn't work because you posted the page URL not the Image URL


Thanks. I'll increase my prices.

I did post links to the actual .png images but they were shared from Dropbox. I'll use a different image service next time.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Different areas mean different rates, but fyi...I make 150 to plow 3/4 of an acre of paved lot. It has 2 wide entrances, and various crooks and crannies, takes me 35 minutes @ 3". 
And, I charge more if it takes me longer than an hour...and they are happy with that. So, a 12" dump of wet snow doesn't kill my profitability.
My truck and plow are listed in my sig. Larger equipment for sure helps me, but you are working for peanuts at those prices..


----------



## NorthernProServ (Nov 26, 2013)

You are way on the low end, my skid steer almost gets double that hourly rate!

You should be able to raise it and still land the account!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

gazoneyo;1748522 said:


> How's my pricing on these lots?
> I'll be using a full size pickup with an 7-1/2 ft plow.
> 
> Lot 1 - 1 acre. 2 light poles. $60.
> ...


I have to ask how big is the light poles
You showing 60 for acre and 55 for 1.15 acres no poles why is this one cheaper but its bigger then the one that has poles.
Poles isn't a big deal to plow around 
Lot 3price should be your base price for acre and go up from that point.
What trigger do you have on the lots?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

NorthernProServ;1772047 said:


> You are way on the low end, my skid steer almost gets double that hourly rate!
> 
> You should be able to raise it and still land the account!


You're comparing apples to oranges. Any heavy equipment should always charge more per hour than a truck. This is not a fair comparison.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

NorthernProServ;1772047 said:


> You are way on the low end, my skid steer almost gets double that hourly rate!
> 
> You should be able to raise it and still land the account!


You're comparing apples to oranges. Any heavy equipment should always charge more per hour than a truck. This is not a fair comparison. But then again, the guy doesn't even have a plow, so I don't expect him to know **** about pricing.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Way, way, way too cheap.


----------

